# Surfed Outbackers.com On An Ipad Today...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was poking around in Best Buy today, and stumbled across a display of new Apple iPads. I didn't even know Best Buy was an Apple dealer, and from the lack of a crowd of drooling Macicionados, a lot of other people don't know either.

In any case, my DS and I got to play on the iPads to our hearts content, and I can confirm that it is a VERY cool toy! My first scientific test of the device was to surf to Outbackers.com, and I must say, the site never looked better!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't laid hands on one, but I was disappointed to learn that it had no USB ports to connect thumb drives, printers, EVDO broadband cards, or other goodies, it won't work with Macromedia Flash enabled websites (which are many), and only has 16Gb of storage space (heck, my Toshiba MP3 player has 60Gb). Those were deal breakers to me. I'll stick with my Acer Aspire One netbook.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny this is here. I am typing this comment on my new iPad. Got the 64gb version and it is a great toy for sure. I'm still learning about it but from what I've seen so far I'm a big fan. The lack of support for Flash is really the only down side. I can add pictures via my itunes software or buy an adapter to connect my camera directly to the iPad.

Should be a lot of fun on my 16 hour flight to Dubia week afer next.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This was the first Ianything that caught my eye (well except for the Ipod nano 5th gen) and has sparked my interest. My only wish is that it be a little smaller (like a steno note pad size). I guess I could do the same thing with the new generation Itouch, that too can surf the web and have a ton of apps available. Maybe if I wait a month or so they'll have another generation out there.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny. I am typing this reply on my second gen iPod touch while camping at Blythe island. In Georgia. I love my touch.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you all are just bragging!


----------

